# Do You Consider You Eat Healthy?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you consider you eat healthy? Avoid sugary foods/drinks, fatty foods, watching calorie intake, balance of food variety? It's kinda hard question I guess. But I think we all have an idea how how healthy we eat. Just curious, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I eat reasonably healthy. I rarely drink sugary drinks now.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sugary drinks are a complete no-no. I have Type II diabetes. I eat lots of vegetables and try to limit the carbs (breads, fried foods). I love salmon, chicken and pork chops. 

Iced tea and water for beverage most of the time. Some diet sodas without aspartame rarely - maybe once a week.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> Sugary drinks are a complete no-no. I have Type II diabetes. I eat lots of vegetables and try to limit the carbs (breads, fried foods). I love salmon, chicken and pork chops.
> 
> Iced tea and water for beverage most of the time. Some diet sodas without aspartame rarely - maybe once a week.


I see. I was so surprised to see they use sugar in just about everything that is processed/packaged. It's like they must use sugar in everything. The only way to avoid that is to cook foods and drink beverages prepared entirely by yourself.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No I don't really eat healthy. I tend to eat healthy-ish when I actually eat food. But I also eat a bunch of chips and stuff too.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Short answer: Yes. We rarely eat processed food or drink (to quote my girlfriend) "painted water".

Long answer: At the risk of making my diet seem boring it usually breaks down into about 40/30/30 (carbs/protein/fat). That's what works for me as a compromise between how I feel generally and what I need for the amount of exercise I do. Sometimes I'll carb load. Sometimes I'll increase the fats a little (at almost half a century I _feel _it helps with various testosterone/hormone things). Then sometimes I'll have 'cheat meal' - like last night when my friend and I went to an _all you can eat_ place where we more or less stuck our faces into a trough for half an hour.
Apart from that I take vitamin D (due to lack of sunlight around here) and about 500mg of omega-3.

I feel great and totally confident of surviving any forthcoming zombie holocaust, ninja swarm attack, and giant robot invasion.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I eat lots of baked goods, largely because I love to bake and it would be a shame to waste it all. I also eat plenty of fruit and vegetables, rice, pasta, meat, fish etc. I'd say I eat well overall but I'd rather eat food that tastes good than food that is good for me, and if I happen to be eating something that satisfies both criteria that's a bonus.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wow, am I really the only one that doesn't eat that healthy? 

I think I eat pretty healthy actually but not as healthy as it could be.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ if you're relatively young then the way you eat shouldn't be too much of an issue. So eat, drink, be merry etc!
In the years to come you'll have plenty of time to be an adherent of _all things in moderation_.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^ if you're relatively young then the way you eat shouldn't be too much of an issue. So eat, drink, be merry etc!
> In the years to come you'll have plenty of time to be an adherent of _all things in moderation_.


That makes me feel better lol. Thanks.

I am starting to notice that I can't over eat anymore the way I used to when I was 16 or so.

Well, I can't over eat without any negative side effects, that is.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I would say I eat healthy since different people have told me that, and also I think that's the case.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

violadude said:


> That makes me feel better lol. Thanks.
> 
> I am starting to notice that I can't over eat anymore the way I used to when I was 16 or so.
> 
> Well, I can't over eat without any negative side effects, that is.


You're welcome.

Experiencing the negative side effects is a good thing. Or at least, its a good thing as long as you're honest in what you interpret your body saying when it's telling you something. Keep self-honesty to the fore and you'll always be ahead of the game. And with that unsolicited advice offered, I'm away now to eat one of these with honesty, no regrets, and greasy fingers -
http://i.imgur.com/imvUhBQ.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes. Possibly like everyone thinks they're a good driver!

I don't completely avoid anything unless I don't like the taste (and given that I am a vegetarian) but I have a low cholesterol level, a bmi within the range considered healthy, and eat nothing to excess.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My eating is somewhat healthy. I am not fanatical about my eating, but I do fairly well. I eat lots of fruit and vegetables. And organic meat. My guilty pleasure is biscuits/cookies. I don't watch my caloric intake, I eat until I'm full and satisfied, I would never deny myself food. When I'm on the couch at night watching TV or listening to music, I'll eat some fruit.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I also eat healthily. I love all comfort foods like blueberries, blackberries, pears, apples, apricots, peaches, fine cheeses, (mostly roasted and lightly salted) nuts, etc. At mealtime, I eat mostly brown rice (I often mix it with millet, barley or whole rye... yum!), cooked vegetables (sometimes a salad instead, with oil, vinegar and herbs, never prepared dressings) and either fish, eggs, cheese, legumes (pulses) or tofu. I eat a lot of plain yogourt (yum! yum!), although I do prefer the slightly higher fat content types, but I try to limit my consumption of the ones approaching 10% fat. I love fine baking, but avoid commercially packaged baked products (hydrogenated oils, gooey, sugary icing or filling... yuck!), although I do occasionally resort to Peek Frean Lifestyle cookies. I rarely eat meat at home (I consider myself a sloppy vegetarian), but I really do enjoy (free range) beefsteak, roast duck, turkey, chicken, fish, etc. I avoid processed and cured meats, although I make an exception with salami and schinken, occasionally. I also like fine chocolate (pure, not the filled types, preferably the somewhat darker types, like 50% cocoa, but a quality milk chocolate, especially with chopped nuts or raisins, is nice, too). Rarely, I snack on plain potato chips (sure, they're salty and greasy, but they really are made of potatoes) or pop corn (I top it with butter and herbs, perhaps a halo of salt). I am also a fan of Indian snacks, which are made of beans, bean flours, spices, etc. They are impossibly salty, though, and I eat them only extremely rarely and in small quantities.

I don't consume pop: I abhor these sugary, artificial beverages, that foam and froth (yuck!). Very rarely, I will have an Italian 'pop', which is basically a fruit juice thinned with lightly sparkling mineral water, but even then, the bubbling on the tongue bothers me. I enjoy (unflavoured) coffees and green, oolong, black and pu-erh teas. Herbal teas, like linden, hibiscus, peppermint, fennel, chamomile, etc. are very enjoyable, but I am not fond of the commercial enhanced versions with added natural essences (they taste like the whole tree in each cup!). Along with water (no ice, please!), these are my staple beverages. I like pure fruit juices, too, but generally, they are too sweet. I like a glass of milk now and again, but I find chocolate milk to be too sickly sweet for consumption. Buttermilk, Indian Lhassi, Turkish Ayran and Japanese Amazake are great! Naturally brewed beers, particularly the darker reds, are to my liking. I also like wine, especially rosé. However, I rarely imbibe, as alcohol makes me very drowsy.

I am given to a bit of excess, but I try to compensate with exercise and physical activity. Classical music appreciation and reading are my downfalls  In the battle, I think I still have the stronger arm.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> Wow, am I really the only one that doesn't eat that healthy?
> 
> I think I eat pretty healthy actually but not as healthy as it could be.


Who does? I voted 'yes,' with an emphasis on the more or less part. I have my indulgences, but keep them in control.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am a very healthy eater. I eat only fish or chicken for dinner, never fried, only broiled, peanut butter for lunch and oatmeal for breakfast. No junk food. An occasional piece of cheddar cheese, but the lowest in fat. As a snack, a handful of almonds. Once a week, a couple of chugs of white wine.
May sound boring, but my MD is astonished by my very low, bad and total cholesterol levels.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

hpowders said:


> An occasional piece of cheddar cheese, but the lowest in fat.


I don't know how you manage to stomach low fat cheeses. I find them to be like rubber  I guess it depends on how you use it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I don't know how you manage to stomach low fat cheeses. I find them to be like rubber  I guess it depends on how you use it.


There is this Vermont made cheese brand called Cabot and they make very fine low fat cheeses.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Now it can be told...*

Seven months ago, I could NOT have honestly answered "yes" to this question. However, since March 30th of this year, I've cleaned up my act- and the dividends have been appreciable.

Six months ago, I weighed 276 lbs. I now weigh 186 lbs.
Last year, my Primary-Care-Physician measured my Resting Pulse Rate @ 78 bpm. 
On my most recent visit, it was 60 bpm.
During an earlier Physical (Exam), it was suggested that I might have to go on blood-pressure medication. Now, with the adipose-tissue made smaller, there's no longer any need to contemplate such a course of action.

Oh, it's been a campaign- one that really never ends- and it also explains some of what's taken up my time these last few months-- but it's been worthwhile, and (which is more) _medically necessary_ for my future health.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I was a hardcore vegan for two years at the expense of my emotional health. It didn't help that the family members with whom I lived were/are not health-conscious. I am still basically vegetarian. I only eat fish once or twice a month, and try to avoid dairy and eggs. When I am able to keep up with my vegetable juicing, I feel sharp. It's definitely worth the effort.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My sister-in-law is a vegan. She had a vegan wedding. Everything made to look like meat, but plant-based. It was horrible. Not even any alternative choices for those of us who didn't want to eat vegan style. Worst wedding I ever attended.

Instead of cash, I should have given her a weed!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I eat healthy, but I have a big obsession for desserts and chocolates, so that's the problem.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ahhhhh! Desserts and chocolates.....the devil's work!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I am a very healthy eater. I eat only fish or chicken for dinner, never fried, only broiled, peanut butter for lunch and oatmeal for breakfast. No junk food. An occasional piece of cheddar cheese, but the lowest in fat. As a snack, a handful of almonds. Once a week, a couple of chugs of white wine.
> May sound boring, but my MD is astonished by my very low, bad and total cholesterol levels.


I gave you a *Like*, though you do Chef-in-a-can. Hopefully, your MD doesn't want you on a statin drug for your cholesterol.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

marinasabina said:


> I was a hardcore vegan for two years at the expense of my emotional health. It didn't help that the family members with whom I lived were/are not health-conscious. I am still basically vegetarian. I only eat fish once or twice a month, and try to avoid dairy and eggs. When I am able to keep up with my vegetable juicing, I feel sharp. It's definitely worth the effort.


i'm always puzzled by people who say they're vegans, yet are bigger than houses. What's that all about? I wanna know.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I eat healthy, but I have a big obsession for desserts and chocolates, so that's the problem.


That's not a problem, OFG, unless you're bigger than a house. Then I would suggest Chef-in-a-can. Just kiddin'.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Meat-eater here. Some pasta. Fish every other week on average. Broccoli, peas, green beans, carrots, corn. A baked potato every other week. No mashed spuds. No gravy. No cream sauces. Moderate breakfast and lunch--bran, flax, fruit. Maybe one or two eggs a week. Now, shall we talk about beer, vodka, wine, and Scotch in the winter.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> I was a hardcore vegan for two years at the expense of my emotional health. It didn't help that the family members with whom I lived were/are not health-conscious.


That's one of the reasons I am a _sloppy_ vegetarian. It means that I can do what I want, but I mostly really do want to eat vegetarian (at home), but when I go out, I'm not going to spoil any parties... and I get to have something different to celebrate. I became a vegetarian for health reasons (wanted to lower my cholesterol levels some, generally eat healthier and better with less heavy meats, and I was tired of having all of the grease in the pans and blood on the cutting board to clean up and the necessary care it takes to avoid bacterial contamination), but I really do enjoy fruits, vegetables and legumes, so it is a natural fit for me. I also eat loads of dairy products and eggs, so I get to have lighter fare without sacrifice


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

It's a good thing that I eat healthy, considering I don't have any time to do sports (except carrying a toddler and wrestling with him). I am a vegetarian, but I very rarely even remember that vegetarian food is also healthy (this thread actually reminded me of it), because I'm in it for purely ethical reasons. Seeing meat also fills me with mortal terror, it's like looking through the gates of Hell.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes? I avoid everything with sugar: sweets, desserts, soft drinks, milk, fruit, and juice. My diet is mostly raw vegetables, meats, and grains. I drink almost exclusively water aside from wine and beer, which I do drink in excess on weekends .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> I gave you a *Like*, though you do Chef-in-a-can. Hopefully, your MD doesn't want you on a statin drug for your cholesterol.


Are you kidding? I'm as healthy as a roach. I have excellent cholesterol mg. If I don't make it to 1,000,000 posts by December, I will be greatly disappointed.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> i'm always puzzled by people who say they're vegans, yet are bigger than houses. What's that all about? I wanna know.


I would rather be condemned to a lifetime of pithy posting on TC than have anything to do with being a vegan.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Quite often my SO prepares for me a big dish of pansit, loaded with red pepper, white meat chicken and broccoli.

Very healthy!!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I would rather be condemned to a lifetime of pithy posting on TC than have anything to do with being a vegan.


Of the few vegans I've conversed with about their eating habits, each seemed to have a different list of what they could eat. The most extreme vegan (and the fattest) said she wouldn't eat anything that had a face. That eliminates a lot of stuff....but not vegan pastry. A slice of vegan cake w. frosting can contain 400 calories.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Are you kidding? *I'm as healthy as a roach*. I have excellent cholesterol mg. If I don't make it to 1,000,000 posts by December, I will be greatly disappointed.


You're healthier. Life expectancy of an American cockroach is one to two years. That is, if it avoids heels and The Orkin Man.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

More or less.

I'm not a frequenter of fast-food establishments and I've never liked soda; and things like donuts and most fried foods are simply too decadent for me.

That said, I'm no stranger to cooking many dishes with olive oil and plenty of meat, and I'm not so big on "light food" like salads and such. I also probably eat out at restaurants too often--those tend to be large portions of not always the healthiest food, as delicious as it is...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure I'm omnivorous, but I avoid Sugar (and sugar substitutes as they make You stupid), I avoid Carbs in general, especially White Flower and spuds (fast Carbs), I avoid most, if not all, forms of precessed "foods" as I don't like to eat substances I can't pronounce! 

I'm not afraid of non processed fats or proteins, generally people seem to have "fats" all mixed up, basic stuff like Olive Oil, butter and whole fat miilk and cream don't make You fat, its all those fast carbs, sugar and sugar substitutes and processed food that is making the world obese!

/ptr


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Considering my most recent post in "What was the last thing you ate":


Kopachris said:


> Coworker brought me some leftover pizza for lunch, with plenty of cheese.


I'm gonna say, no, I don't really eat very healthily.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I eat healthily *more or less*. I have porridge for breakfast, sweetened with half a teaspoon of mystic manuka honey - cheese and oatcakes for lunch - and for tea (evening meal, 5.30 pm) meat & potatoes, or a chicken-and-rice dish, or salad with cold meat or salmon. For supper I have one of those probiotic yoghurts that have now been proved to be useless. I eat fresh fruit instead of desserts. I used to wash meals down with fruit juice, but since giving them up (except tomato juice), I have lost weight round my middle - fructose is a great midriff fattener. I have one square of dark chocolate a day & the occasional glass of red wine. I drink bottled sparkly spring water to keep hydrated.

*But* - we probably use too much butter and cheddar cheese. Since Taggart's hospital experience*, I'm considering giving them up. 
A small problem - I like cottage cheese, but not spread on oatcakes.

(I weighed myself this morning and have lost half a stone on the husband-in-hospital diet.  )


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Rice and veggies are my default foods. I don't like soft drinks and I don't eat out much. Obesity and heart disease are tremendous problems in America, and the cause is obvious: too much fast food. Until I moved down here two years ago, I'd never seen so many different restaurants in my life. It's as if everyone is obsessed with eating... JUNK. In certain parts of America, they actually deep fry butter and sell it on sticks!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I have a soda problem That's probably the most unhealthy food habit I have. But I'm 22 so I'm betting on them coming up with a cure for diabetes in the meantime. That'll happen, right?...right?

On the flip side though, when I'm not drinking soda, I drink tons of water. So that's healthy I guess. I love water. I've actually overdosed on water before, that's how much I love it.

My problem with eating healthier is that I hate routines with a passion. I can't stand sticking to a schedule (unless it's for school classes or something). I just like to do what I want or feel like I need to do in the moment. Maybe that's just me or maybe it's a young person thing, I don't know.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ 22? Young person? Chances are that right now you've more freedom as far as your diet/health/lifestyle etc than you'll ever have. So less pondering if it's acceptable to slip-up over schedules once in a while and more attention to chasing dames, stealing hub caps, and shooting dice.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Re Little Penguin, see Diet...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_penguin


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As long time veggies, I consider that, as a whole, I and Mrs cwarchc eat fairly healthy
Our failing is a love of cheese, but we do try to ration it to once a week
No dairy, very little processed sugar
Another failing is a liking for uisge beatha, but the cost of a good one certainly controls the consumption


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> Another failing is a liking for uisge beatha, but the cost of a good one certainly controls the consumption


That's not a "failing", U.B is medicine... Surely prescribed by the Doctor... A life without it would be completely sickening! 

/ptr


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

hpowders said:


> My sister-in-law is a vegan. She had a vegan wedding. Everything made to look like meat, but plant-based. It was horrible. Not even any alternative choices for those of us who didn't want to eat vegan style. Worst wedding I ever attended.
> 
> Instead of cash, I should have given her a weed!


I'll have salmon, shrimp, and good cake at my wedding. Lots of people don't even get to eat at their own wedding (except a bite of cake). You're all invited.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> I'll have salmon, shrimp, and good cake at my wedding. Lots of people don't even get to eat at their own wedding (except a bite of cake). You're all invited.


Just give me three days notice.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I think I eat healthy. I rarely eat fried chicken and I never eat candies, hamburgers and chips. I usually eat at home.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Crystal said:


> I think I eat healthy. I rarely eat fried chicken and I never eat candies, hamburgers and chips. I usually eat at home.


That sounds very healthy. Fried chicken is hard to beat I must admit.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

No, I eat way too many sweets. I am slipping more vegetables into my daily diet, though. I also stopped drinking pop over a year ago and only drink water and unsweetened sparkling water. Considering how much pop I was drinking before that point that was a major positive change for me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Crystal said:


> I think I eat healthy. I rarely eat fried chicken and I never eat candies, hamburgers and chips. I usually eat at home.


Bleary-eyed in the morning after a dance, I misread that as 'I never eat *candles*'. 
 Well I should think *not!!!*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I eat extremely healthy. Vegetarian, about 95% organic,..................ok, except for the dark chocolate addiction I'd be fine.


----------

